# CT books please



## Neopatriarch (Feb 21, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I've just finished reading C. Matthew McMahon's book A Simple Overview of Covenant Theology. What should I read next?


----------



## JKLeoPCA (Mar 19, 2008)

I really got alot out of M. Horton's book _God of Promise_. It is written as an introduction to Cov. Theology.


----------



## danmpem (Mar 20, 2008)

Maybe A Body of Divinity by Thomas Watson. I read it long before I ever new what CT was. It's just an all around good book.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Mar 20, 2008)

C. Matthew McMahon, that loser!?  He's around here somewere...preparing to remove me from the board.


----------



## Davidius (Mar 20, 2008)

Most would probably recommend O. Palmer Robertson's _Christ and the Covenants._


----------



## AV1611 (Mar 20, 2008)

Davidius said:


> Most would probably recommend O. Palmer Robertson's _Christ and the Covenants._



His definition of a covenant is somewhat off. I would suggest Witsius. You can have a taste of it here and read the introduction here.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 20, 2008)

Dittos on Horton's Book. Also recommend his "Putting Amazing Back Into Grace".


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 20, 2008)

AV1611 said:


> Davidius said:
> 
> 
> > Most would probably recommend O. Palmer Robertson's _Christ and the Covenants._
> ...



 The whole work by Witsius is available online here:

http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/economy-covenants-herman-witsius-21259/

I would also recommend John L. Girardeau, _The Federal Theology: Its Import and Regulative Influence_; Edward Fisher, _The Marrow of Modern Divinity_; and the writings of Thomas Boston, Thomas Watson, Wilhelmus a'Brakel, and others in that vein on this subject. 

Here is a previous thread concerning what books on covenant theology to read:

http://www.puritanboard.com/f31/books-covenant-theology-12359/


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 20, 2008)

For a Particular Baptist Covenant Theology I would recommend Nehemiah Coxe's Covenant Theology From Adam to Christ. Covenant Theology From Adam to Christ

And from what I understand 'Covenant Children Today' is an excellent view of Covenant Children in light of Matthews book from a Reformed Baptist perspective. Covenant Children Today / Reformed Baptist Academic Press

That is what a few guys told me who have read both Matt's book and Covenant Children Today. I started to read Matthew's book but I just didn't venture far into it. The style was not for me. I can not comment on the content.


----------



## Neopatriarch (Mar 20, 2008)

AV1611 said:


> Davidius said:
> 
> 
> > Most would probably recommend O. Palmer Robertson's _Christ and the Covenants._
> ...



Witsius' writing style is weird to me. I don't know how you guys can make sense of it. He uses many long sentences and unusual words and phrases. Someone should translate him into modern English. And do the same with John Owen please! Thanks. 

Alright. Alright. I can understand him, but I might have to push through his book at least twice before I get a good understanding of him.


----------



## ServantofGod (Mar 20, 2008)

_The Grace of Christ_- William Plummer


----------



## S. Spence (Mar 20, 2008)

If you're going to read Witsius's, "The Economy of the Covenants," make sure to get D. Patrick Ramsey and Joel Beeke's summary of it as well. I found it a BIG help.


----------



## Neopatriarch (Mar 20, 2008)

S. Spence said:


> If you're going to read Witsius's, "The Economy of the Covenants," make sure to get D. Patrick Ramsey and Jeol Beeke's summary of it as well. I found it a BIG help.



Can you give me a title too?


----------



## Philip A (Mar 20, 2008)

An Analysis of Herman Witsius's "The Economy of the Covenants"


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Mar 20, 2008)

JKLeoPCA said:


> I really got alot out of M. Horton's book _God of Promise_. It is written as an introduction to Cov. Theology.



 
Good book.


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 20, 2008)

Poythress' _Understanding Dispensationalists_. It is short and easy to read.


----------



## Don Kistler (Mar 20, 2008)

I'd recommend "Heaven Opened" by Richard Alleine.


----------



## danmpem (Mar 20, 2008)

AV1611 said:


> Davidius said:
> 
> 
> > Most would probably recommend O. Palmer Robertson's _Christ and the Covenants._
> ...



I had a difficult time reading his book. I didn't feel I had a grasp on certain alternative interpretations he tries to contrast his with.


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Mar 20, 2008)

Neopatriarch said:


> And do the same with John Owen please!


Dude, No!!!!


----------



## Neopatriarch (Mar 20, 2008)

Exagorazo said:


> Neopatriarch said:
> 
> 
> > And do the same with John Owen please!
> ...



 . . .

J. I. Packer says in the introduction of The Death of Death in the Death of Christ:


> There is no denying that Owen is heavy and hard to read. This is not so much due to obscure arrangement as to two other factors. The first is his lumbering literary gait. "Owen travels through it (his subject) with the elephant’s grace and solid step, if sometimes also with his ungainly motion.” says Thomson. That puts it kindly. Much of Owen’s prose reads like a roughly-dashed-off translation of a piece of thinking done in Ciceronian Latin. It has, no doubt, a certain clumsy dignity; so has Stonehenge; but it is trying to the reader to have to go over sentences two or three times to see their meaning, and this necessity makes it much harder to follow an argument.


----------



## pilgrim2 (Mar 30, 2008)

*God of Promise*

M. Horton's book God of Promise...one awesome book on the Covenants. In my humble opinion


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 30, 2008)

It is a bit heavy, but

Amazon.com: The Binding of God: Calvins Role in the Development of Covenant Theology (Texts and Studies in Reformation and Post-Reformation Thought): Peter A. Lillback: Books

was very formative for me.


----------



## Covenant Joel (Mar 30, 2008)

I really enjoyed "As Far As the Curse is Found" by Michael Williams, but also found Robertson's "Christ of the Covenants" helpful.


----------

